

Infographic: Flash vs HTML5 - maudlinmau5
http://www.develop-online.net/news/39680/Infographic-Flash-vs-HTML5

======
sambeau
It is perfectly possible to have an HTML5 game in one file. While you can link
directly to a Flash file, if you want it to appear _on_ a web page you are
going to need at least two.

Also,

Is anyone else tired of 'infographics' that are just tables with a few added
pictures? What do the graphics add to the info other than a level of cute-
ness?

e.g. when presenting a row with two data points, do we gain anything by adding
a graph of those same two points?

Tufte is losing the war :(

------
bradshaw1965
I've got no truck in this fight, but they really should call these things
propogandagraphics.

------
ryandvm
There is nothing like the disappointing realization that the web page you're
trying to view on your Android phone is completely dysfunctional because the
fucking Flash plugin has shit itself again.

Android may have Flash, but I wish it didn't.

~~~
watty
Just disable it by default and get the best of both worlds. I dislike my
browser loading Flash (which is often advertisements) so I only allow it when
it's some content worth viewing. Unfortunately there are still worthwhile
websites that require Flash for certain content.

On the bright side, it provides an easy way to disable most annoying
advertisements! We won't be able to say the same when Flash penetration
decreases and HTML5 adverts are the norm.

------
pinaceae
should mention that Flash won't be available on mobile devices anymore as per
Adobe.

looking at the sales figures of smartphones and new tablets (both iOS and
Android) - Flash is going away.

as per browser support: IE10 will be plug-in free, didn't MS just say that?
Chrome will introduce click-to-play.

the graph shows the past, not the future.

------
jkubicek
I'm growing tired of people still trotting out the old trope about "Steve
Jobs… prohibiting Flash web players across all iOS devices." Flash isn't
_prohibited_ in iOS, it was never enabled in the first place! That phrasing
implies that Apple expended developer effort to ensure that Flash wouldn't
work on the iPhone, which is an inaccurate characterization of what actually
happened.

------
plf
I found the comparison for CPU use kind of confusing. You can't tell which
stat belongs to which technology.

------
jc4p
So uh, what was their benchmark test for the CPU Usage section? There are many
things HTML5 is more efficient than at Flash and the reverse is also true.

------
watty
There are definitely advantages to Flash but this reeks of bias. For example,
Flash is supported by 99% of web browsers? Guess we're ignoring mobile?

------
AdrianRossouw
"this developer already knows flash and is grasping at justifications for his
unwillingness to learn new things? advantage: flash"

------
petsos
Is this a joke?

